# Monoprice 12 AWG Speaker Wire



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, just got it today, and will be sending it back Wednesday. I now know why it is so cheap, because it is cheap stuff. The Monoprice 12 AWG is about the same as Knu Klear 16 AWG wire, plus lower strand count that the Knu 16 and just an overall low quality feel to it. I would never buy Monoprice speaker wire again, I am sticking with Knu.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I take it back now, I directly compared the wire and the conductor area on the Monoprice is the same as on the Knu. The actual volume of conductor in the Monoprice is less as the wires can't be packed as dense due to their larger size, however that should have very little effect. I think what threw me off is that the jacket to the Monoprice wire is fairly thick compared to the jacket of the Knu making the conductor look smaller even when it isn't. Gonna probably use the Monoprice stuff now then.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Phew, glad to hear that Monoprice is still okay. Nice prices and the 50 ft. run of HDMI and sundry other cables I got from them worked great for the HT projector. Don't know why I never thought to use them for car audio, but I just may in the future.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking. Wow, this doesn't sound right at all. The monoprice wire I have gotten from them was noticeably larger than some 16ga I had sitting around. They do put some good shielding on their wires for sure.


----------

